# Does any one know???



## jlo (Mar 26, 2009)

Do anyone know anything about "Aegla platensis"? Few of my friend told me they are very popular in Asia right now, but they kind of pricy. Can we get them in here? And how much will that be?

thank you


----------



## jlo (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Do any one know???*

here is the picture.


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Do any one know???*

it looks too much like a tick for me.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: Do any one know???*

Nobody loves the tick.

me included.


----------



## jlo (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Do any one know???*

this is a type of shrimp


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Do any one know???*

Looks too much like a tick to me too...


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Do any one know???*

I think they look very cool, they look like mini crabs.

I've never actually seen these or heard of these before but i'm deff going to look into them.


----------



## KraKen (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Do any one know???*

It doesn't look nearly as tick-like in this picture










Looks kind of cool actually, I wonder where you can get them.


----------



## BenBOMB (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Do any one know???*

I'm sure if you google them that you can find somone selling them.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Do any one know???*

Its cute!


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Do any one know???*

What are their requirements? From past experience, I know that often times getting something that looks cool, or even tick like without researching it first is normally a bad idea.

FWIW I think the second photo looks kinda cool.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

*Re: Do any one know???*

bug, it looks like a bug. I do not think it would work well in the USA. I've seen too many of these(ticks) on dogs man!!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

They are kinda creepy. Did you find them?


----------



## jlo (Mar 26, 2009)

just want to give you guys some update, my friend keep them with their cherries and they are doing very well first they were hiding all the time, but after few days they start come out and eat, they have very short tail and they do swim alot at all, they spend most of their time finding food on the bottom of the tank. And my friend feed them the same food that he feed his chrries.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Hmmm, interesting. I've also seen "Micro Crabs" on Aquabid. Still.... a bit too tick-like for me. 
-Jane


----------



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

LOL very ugly man !!!!


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

Well, I'll dissent then. _Aegla_, as I see them, are one of the most interesting and attractive crustaceans available in the aquarium hobby. They're one of the few anomurans (the same group that contains hermit "crabs," mole "crabs," king "crabs," and squat "lobsters") to occur in freshwater, with quite a few species distributed throughout southern South America.

It's interesting that the overall impression here is that they're tick-like, because I was most strongly reminded me of true crabs or somewhat squashed crayfish when I first saw them.

Photos of _Aegla_ from the wild
Habitat shots from throughout Chile
Here's a blue one, _Aegla uruguayensis_ from Arroyo Frayle Muerto (photos from here):


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Veneer said:


> Well, I'll dissent then. _Aegla_, as I see them, are one of the most interesting and attractive crustaceans available in the aquarium hobby. They're one of the few anomurans (the same group that contains hermit "crabs," mole "crabs," king "crabs," and squat "lobsters") to occur in freshwater, with quite a few species distributed throughout southern South America.
> 
> It's interesting that the overall impression here is that they're tick-like, because I was most strongly reminded me of true crabs or somewhat squashed crayfish when I first saw them.
> 
> ...


WOW! I want some of these!


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

I want to like them, honestly I do but they just give me the shivers. Maybe a childhood with summers spent pulling hundreds of ticks off my dogs. Some ticks small and brown, some the size of a marble, white and taut from the feed, bloated with rich purplish colored blood, some inadvertently popping as I pulled them off squirting their blood meal, staining fur and fingers, leaving their heads buried in my dogs ass only to be removed later with a pair of hot dog tongs that later left unwashed were used by my pilfering neighbors at their barbecue to my horror and delight. 

Perhaps I will become inured to their appearance and grow to appreciate them at some future time, but not today.


----------



## ErioLover (Apr 30, 2009)

Ugly to some pretty to others. 

To me it kinda looks like a face hugger. I think they are ugly but I still would try some because they seem so unique


----------

